# Seiko 6105-8000 wanted



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Funds are gone for a Speedmaster, so now on the lookout for a Seiko 6105-8000 or 8001

Be careful out there.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Pocket my in hole a burning is money the


----------

